
Israel, you’ve got mojo, but where’s your Instagram? - motti_s
http://venturebeat.com/2012/04/15/israel-youve-got-mojo-but-wheres-your-instagram/
======
joejohnson
Could some of these problems that Israeli-based startups encounter when trying
to grow or expand into new markets stem from Israel's public image in the
world community? Israel can be a very polarizing topic; I can imagine that
international investors (and users) might shy away from doing business with
Israel for these reasons, especially when there are ample investment
opportunities in more stable places in the Americas and Europe.

~~~
quizbiz
Israeli firms and startups don't have special trouble raising capital.

Buffet made his first investment outside the US by buying Iscar which is based
in the far north of Israel where rockets from Hezbollah are aimed. Sequia
Capital makes a ton of investments in Israel. The nation's economy is stable
and rapidly growing. Politically controversial decisions are made precisely to
preserve that stability.

edit: Israel isn't home to many global consumer brands. Even Dead Sea Works is
mostly B2B.

------
hjhjhj
"So what else is behind this tendency for Israeli entrepreneurs to sell quick
and small?"

A couple million dollars probably.

